# What Frogs Are Diurnal?



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

*Which Frogs Are Diurnal?*

With the exception of darts, which other frogs are diurnal? (any type of tree frogs etc?)


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Mantellas.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

is that it? all tree frogs etc are nocturnal?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Pretty much!

I can't think of any available. Large eyes = Nocturnal, generally.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

ok no probs - thankyou


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Nope, I can't think of a single one either- although my golden treefrogs (for example) happily eat at any time of day or night, they are pretty much zonked out otherwise, most of the day.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

what about the waxeys (Phylomedusa) guys? are they diurnal,i don't know but with the basking anall?
Stu


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Bombina are pretty active both by day and night.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> what about the waxeys (Phylomedusa) guys? are they diurnal,i don't know but with the basking anall?
> Stu


Nope. Sitting around in the sun isn't the same as being active in the sun. A lot of reed frogs sleep in the open, as well.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Actually, my peacock tree frogs were often very active in the morning and evening, despite sleeping most of the day. But I don't get up before 12 these days.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Nope. Sitting around in the sun isn't the same as being active in the sun. A lot of reed frogs sleep in the open, as well.


cheers dude :notworthy:,bit like me then
Stu


----------

